# "Can't you think how she must feel"



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

The STBX was at the house last night to get some things before his big move out of state. Fine. Things were ok. I went downstairs to be with the children. He starts a phone call with the OW, right there in our home. I could hear his voice downstairs and I went up to close the door, not very nicely, but I didn't slam because the kids are having a hard time. When he finally gets ready to leave he is in a pissy mood and wants to know what my problem was. I told him I didn't appreciate him having that conversation in my bedroom. He said her ex was stalking her and won't pay her child support. He said, honestly, he said "Can't you think how she must feel!"
No you self-absorbed SOB, I cannot think of how the OW feels while she is getting emotional support from you. I cannot think about how hard it is for her to take care of her children when you have refused to work to support your kids.
I am the thoughtless one? WTF.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope. Both he and the OW are off in the blissful "fog" and only care what is going on in their world. Typical affair attitude.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been trying very hard not to explode when the kids are around, but this is just soo wrong.
I have my doubts if his "fog" will ever lift. In his mind, I'm thoughtless, the children don't care if he's around, and we all owe him the right to be happy.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Sorry, but I read that and wanted to shout something that rhymed with tanker!


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

That would have been a perfect time for the Five Point Palm Exploding Heart Technique.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Pluto2 said:


> I have been trying very hard not to explode when the kids are around, but this is just soo wrong.
> I have my doubts if his "fog" will ever lift. In his mind, I'm thoughtless, the children don't care if he's around, and we all owe him the right to be happy.


When his fog does lift it may reveal an even uglier person than the one that went into the fog in the first place.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ew. Gross! SPIT IT OUT!

What a jerk. She's a twat too. POSs.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Her horrible ex is stalking her _and_ won't pay child support?

That's a new one.

Not to jump to any conclusions, but I picture ex's who don't pay child support as skipping town and avoiding the custodial parent like the plague.

Sounds like there's more to that story.

As for him--he needed a firmly planted foot in his behind to help him out the door.

My heart breaks for you and your kids.


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

Face it; he's a jerk, and you're better off w/o him. The sooner you can put some distance between you, the better. If your STBX is not paying child support, ask your attorney about the laws in your state that deal w/ dead-beat fathers. Maybe then he'll understand how YOU feel.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought about the question and I've got an answer - she feels like and idiot because she can see that she didn't get the best end of the deal when she got him!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd love to say I'll be getting child support, but at the moment that doesn't look promising. He is unemployed and has been for a while (one of the problems in our marriage). I can impute income on him, but if there's nothing to collect what good is that going to do me. He's been vague about his new address and doesn't have to reveal it to me until next week (when our final SA is signed), but I strongly suspect the OW is letting him move in.
It just kills me to think I was with the guy for so long and he didn't even try to save the marriage. He didn't lift a finger. And now my beautiful kids are left with the POS for a dad. Part of the reason I waited to end the marriage was that I didn't want the father of my children living on the street. Of course that was before I knew about the OW. Thanks everyone for letting me vent.


----------

